
Alexa on Two New Devices – Echo Dot and Amazon Tap - jeffbarr
https://developer.amazon.com/public/community/post/Tx20VXYKVQUVLNB/Alexa-Available-on-Two-More-Devices-Meet-Echo-Dot-and-Amazon-Tap
======
dang
Since
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11216976](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11216976)
has the more substantive article and the more extensive discussion, I guess
we'll treat this one as the dupe.

We'll wait before merging the threads in case there are fiery objections to
the above.

Edit: ok, comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11216976](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11216976).

